# Iso?



## baking fool (Sep 12, 2006)

from time to time i see the word ISO at the beginning of a thread title. i assume it's an abbreviation; what does it mean?


----------



## Katie H (Sep 12, 2006)

"ISO" typically means "in search of."  Hope this helps.

Katie


----------



## kadesma (Sep 12, 2006)

_Baking fool,_
_ISO is used when you are ln search of a recipe..ISO_

_kadesma _


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2006)

...and when you find one, it should be TNT - tried and true.


----------



## Ellen (Sep 12, 2006)

That clears things up for me too.  Thanks.


----------



## pollyanna1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry to have to ask this, but what does ISO mean?

Thanks!

Pat


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 13, 2006)

In
Search
Of


----------



## jkath (Sep 13, 2006)

Doesn't anyone read my welcomes I send to newbies? The ISO, TNT, DW, DC, DH, & EVOO are all there


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 14, 2006)

You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink, jkath.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Sep 14, 2006)

DW, DC, DH, what are these?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 14, 2006)

Dear wife, discuss cooking and dear husband.


----------

